# UFC: Fight for the Troops



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

*
UFC: Fight for the Troops​*
Date: 12/10/2008
Event Type: Fight Night free on Spike
Location: Crown Coliseum in Fayetteville, North Carolina​

Fight Card:

*Welterweight bout:* (11-3-0) *Josh Koscheck* vs. *Yoshiyuki Yoshida* (10-2-0)

*Welterweight bout:* (12-2-0) *Mike Swick* vs. *Jonathan Goulet* (22-9-0)

*Light heavyweight bout:* (6-1-0) *Steve Cantwell* vs. *Razak Al-Hussan* (5-0-0)

*Middleweight bout:* (10-2-0) *Tim Credeur* vs. *Nate Loughran* (9-0-0)

*Lightweight bout:* (12-1-0) *Jim Miller* vs. *Matt Wiman* (10-3-0)

*Welterweight bout:* (13-4-0) *Luigi Fioravanti* vs. *Brodie Farber* (13-4-0)

*Welterweight bout:* (11-4-0) *Steve Bruno* vs. *Johnny Rees* (10-1-0)

*Welterweight bout:* (6-0-2) *Ben Saunders* vs. *Brandon Wolff* (7-2-0)

*Lightweight bout:* (2-1-0) *Corey Hill* vs. *Dale Hartt* (5-1-0)

*Heavyweight bout:* (8-2-0) *Eddie Sanchez* vs. *Justin McCully* (8-4-2)


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Frankie and Mike Swick on the same card. Brace yourself MMAFORUM my nuthugging will go to a new level the next few weeks.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

I hope I get to go to this event, just tickets are some damn expensive.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

this card doesn't look all that special. I never pass up a free card though.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey it's free.......right:dunno:


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

cabby said:


> Hey it's free.......right:dunno:


I do have to agree there


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Probably one of the nastiest GnP I've ever seen

[DM]x32bae[/DM]


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Yeah, Yoshida turned Kikuchi's face into tomato paste. Im still rooting for Kos in this fight but I wouldnt mind seeing either fighter take it. This fight and the Edgar/Wiman fight are really the only ones I want to see on this card. Usually though the fight nights end up being good though so Im pumped for it.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Yoshida beat Kikuchi so bad that he made him retire. Keep in mind that Akira holds a win over Jake Shields.

I think Yoshida will beat Koscheck. I think Yoshida can get him down. He also has a better sub game, and they're about even in the stand-up.

How long will it take Swick to KO Goulet? I'm guessing 4 minutes.

Wiman should get controlled.

Man, Justin McCully? Seriously?


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

This has the potential to be very entertaining, I hated Kos on TUF but his performances have impressed my of late, I really like the way he hung in there with Alves


----------



## K Powers (Sep 6, 2008)

WOW... I had never seen that fight, that was some intense GnP, Yoshida looks kinda small but if I were Koscheck I'd be weary. Because it sure would suck to lose twice within two months. Looks like it should be a good fight though, I hope it is for the troops.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Ever since his debut at UFC 84, Yoshida has been one of my favorite fighters. The complete humilitation of Warmachine was so cool. He pulled it off easily and even put him to sleep.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

Since yoshida and kim debuts i have been a fan of both i expect great things from both fighters. Yoshida vs Kos is a fight im really looking forward to. One question though why in the world is edgar so low on this card i mean the kid is a great fighter and should get more recognition


----------



## yynnaot (May 28, 2008)

Although kos lost to alves, I was impressed to see how hard kos worked on that fight. He showed a lot of heart. He was hurt many times in that fight but he kept going. His performance reminded me a lot of jon fitch's fight with gsp. Although it was clear they were losing, they kept trying to win.


----------



## BDS (Nov 15, 2008)

Looking to Kos's fight the rest not so much, atleast its free though so I'll be watching.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I can't really decide right now who is going to win between Koscheck and Yoshida, I am leaning towards Kos by UD.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

I never really liked Kos, but him taking on Thiago without much notice and then fighting again so soon, I gotta respect that. That being said, I hope Yoshida wrecks him. :thumb02:


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Light heavyweight bout: (6-1-0) Steve Cantwell vs. Razak Al-Hussan (5-0-0). You know what the UFC was thinking about when they scheduled this one lol.

Kos takes it from yoshida by UD.


----------



## mlzybaby (Feb 3, 2007)

After watching that video of Yoshida, Im a little concerned about his take down defense. I have a feeling KOS can take him down and control him at will. Im having a hard time picking that fight. Swick will KO Goulet in round 1. I actually think Wiman will pull a sub win upset over edgar. I love these kind of fight cards with low expectations.. they usualy turn out to have the best fights.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

plazzman said:


> Probably one of the nastiest GnP I've ever seen


His top control was really, really impressive here. If he can take the fight to Koscheck and put him on his back, then look out.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Damone said:


> How long will it take Swick to KO Goulet? I'm guessing 4 minutes.


You think it will take 4 minutes to throw a jab at Glass jaw Goulet that just about connects, thereby knocking him out? I say about 1 minute.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, there won't be any punches thrown until 4 minutes in. Swick will be too busy staring at Goulet's ugly hair, and Goulet will be too busy worrying about a fly landing on his chin.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Damone said:


> Oh, there won't be any punches thrown until 4 minutes in. Swick will be too busy staring at Goulet's ugly hair, and Goulet will be too busy worrying about a fly landing on his chin.


Actually now you have explained it that does seem more likely.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Damone said:


> Oh, there won't be any punches thrown until 4 minutes in. Swick will be too busy staring at Goulet's ugly hair, and Goulet will be too busy worrying about a fly landing on his chin.


Possibly the funniest thing I've ever heard on here.

But yeah, I think Swicks coming out swinging in this one, it's gonna be over quick IMO.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

So who do you guys have in the Wiman/Edgar fight. At first I went with Edgar, but after watch some of Wiman's most recent fights I've been very impressed. His wrestling isn't as good as Edgars, but he has been very impressive with his wrestling and submission defense and offense. His standup has looked pretty good as well. He's taken some pretty hard hits and was able to keep the pace up. He seems like a completely different fighter since his lose to Fisher. I think this will be a pretty good fight as long as Edgar doesn't just lay on him the whole time. I predict Wiman by either decison or submission, not sure just yet. I think it will be the upset of the night

I haven't seen to many of Goulets fights, but why does everyone keep saying he has a glass jaw. He has had 31 fights and lost 9 of them. 6 of them were by (T)KO. Ludwig knocked him out quick, Kalama knocked him out quick and the rest seemed to be just TKO's, so I'd say he's only really been knocked out twice. I could be wrong though, please correct me so I'll know who I should pick lol


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Not much talk going on for this card. I always look forward to these free cards, because they almost always seem to have better fights than the PPV's


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'd rather have Wiman win but I don't think that is going to happen. I see Edgar winning a decision but I'd rather have him actually finish this fight even though I'm supporting Wiman in this fight. Seeing him just control Wiman for a decision win is too predictable for me.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

To be honest thsi card doesn't really intrigue me. The main event could be interesting and the Wiman/Edgar fight as well but apart from that I am not bothered. Doesn't mean there won't be some great fights as unknowns always have the ability to surprise.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

I love this card, if only to see Yoshida. The Edgar/Winman fight is great too.


----------



## BJJ Fight Team (Nov 19, 2008)

plazzman said:


> Probably one of the nastiest GnP I've ever seen
> 
> [DM]x32bae[/DM]


ive seen way better GnP then that what was so special about 10 short elbows 1 cut and a forehead lump. 

anyway im not really siked for the card either. im not a fan of koscheck. mike swick should handle goulet pretty easily. the fight im hyped to see is frankie edgar he's always fun to watch. this should be an easy vbookie card.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Kos is gonna work Zenko, his wrestling is waaay below Kos' level, there ain't no way he's gonna get Kos on his back to work that GnP. Kos on the other hand should be able to take him down at will, unless he tries to get into a stand up war which seems to be is preference of late.


----------



## OsborneMcCarty (Aug 26, 2008)

Our Thoughts and Predictions for Fight for the Troops...


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Sig bet on Kos vs Yoshida anyone?

This event is great, some people...:confused03:
MMA is more than big names, its about good fights


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

OsborneMcCarty said:


> Our Thoughts and Predictions for Fight for the Troops...
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff guys, always enjoy your predictions! :thumb02:


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> Kos is gonna work Zenko, his wrestling is waaay below Kos' level, there ain't no way he's gonna get Kos on his back to work that GnP. Kos on the other hand should be able to take him down at will, unless he tries to get into a stand up war which seems to be is preference of late.


You are aware that Yoshiyuki has great judo skills, right? He could take Kos down if he wanted to. If they clinch, Kos the boss is in trouble.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Jimmy Miller is replacing Frankie Edgar now this is a much better match up IMO now.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Jim Miller by decision.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I think so to although after him subbing a fantastic grappler in Baron I wouldn't be shocked to see him catch Wiman in something.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Handsome's a way better grappler than Baron. Baron's good, though. That was a nice win for Miller.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't know if I would say way better.

Wiman is good and Baron is too. I don't think he will tap Wiman but he could if he can put him on his back.


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Meshuggeth said:


> Sig bet on Kos vs Yoshida anyone?


Anyone up for this. Can't wait for Yoshida to show you guys.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I don't know if I would say way better.
> 
> Wiman is good and Baron is too. I don't think he will tap Wiman but he could if he can put him on his back.


Man Wiman's last fight against Tavares was sick.


What ya think about Miller coming in as a late replacement though? Wiman's no slouch so I hope Miller has been training.


----------



## lpbigd4444 (Oct 1, 2008)

Meshuggeth said:


> Anyone up for this. Can't wait for Yoshida to show you guys.


I will sig bet cuz I got Kos takin it so... I actually just need someone to tell me how to change my sig cuz I never did it. We also need to discuss details like length and stuff.


----------



## BJJ Fight Team (Nov 19, 2008)

when are they going to put it up. i cant find any where to bet on fight for the troops here.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

*Can we stop showing Mask and the rest of the Tapout douches?*

Please?


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

agreed 100%


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Agreed, tired of seeing them


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

*That fight make anyone want to look away too?*

...Ouch.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

*Ben Saunders!!! WHOA!*

Wow... just saw his fight.. OMG! This guy is sick! Very Anderson Silva like. I'm going to be looking forward to his next fight for sure!


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Saunders is a BEAST tonight


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

that was ******* scary talk about permanent brain damage jesus


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

It aint gonna happen guys, there the peeps selling the shirts to support the troops. I know there annoying, but its for the cause.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Anyone else think Wolff looked like a Nazi lol.

He got his ass beat by Saunders lol.


----------



## rmazzuca (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey absolutely mangled that guy wow


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

He looks much improved since TUF, and he looked good there. I became a fan tonight.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

how in the name of God does he make 170.....he's way bigger than anyone in the division..way bigger


----------



## Ashilles (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah i never realized who the **** they were.
down in australia we dont get that show...(i think) and i was like "what is with the ufc reaching out to the gay bikie community?"

Im signing the petition:
1.Wise
2.Aaronyman
3. Terror Kovenant
4. Ashilles


----------



## MAVERIK (Jan 3, 2007)

Yeah... woah, you see that guys face? Disturbing.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> how in the name of God does he make 170.....he's way bigger than anyone in the division..way bigger


He is really tall for the division like Grove is for MW and Hill for LW. I was thinking the same thing, he is HUGE...or is Wolff just short


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

For some reason it reminded me of Silva/Page 1 and 2. A sign maybe?? lol


----------



## Philivey2k8 (Apr 22, 2007)

it's like he had a baseball lodged in his forehead!


----------



## mtxsub7 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Anyone else think Ben Saunders opponent should go to that new facility for his head?*

OMG! biggest bump I ever seen


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Probably. Seriously though that ref should have stepped in earlier. Worst MT beating Ive seen in a long ass time.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

did you guys see the face of saunders prey ?


----------



## mtxsub7 (Jun 2, 2008)

seriously I think he has something really wrong, his ENTIRE forhead was pushed out


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Damn that was some intense clinch, really looking forward to seein Saunders again that is for damn sure.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Man it doesn't make sense because Swick deserves better but Swick vs Saunders would be fun.

Probably the two guys with the longest reach at WW.

(Anthony Johnson is up there too)


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

mtxsub7 said:


> OMG! biggest bump I ever seen


yeh no kidding....ben saunders is a really good prospect


----------



## mtxsub7 (Jun 2, 2008)

I think he is going to be heading to that facility after those knees..


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

That was disturbing.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

mtxsub7 said:


> seriously I think he has something really wrong, his ENTIRE forhead was pushed out


he looked like quasimodo


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

e-thug said:


> It aint gonna happen guys, there the peeps selling the shirts to support the troops. I know there annoying, but its for the cause.


I just called, made a donation and inquired about the shirts at the arena, and the lady only mentioned about the shirts at the Tapout site. Even her supervisor wasn't sure about the shirts at the arena.


BTW, those knees from Saunders beat the Bisbain shuffle from a while back.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

so far i was impressed a lot tonight...i thought miller did great, tim did great and my god saunders but on an buttwhoppin and of course swick but it to him fast...cantwell...nasty armbar jeez....hopefully kos will put out a win next


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

That guy Saunders beat sucked ass.

I mean, Saunders is good IMO, but that guy wasn't doing anything to break himself out of that clinch.

Props to Ben, though. He destroyed that guy.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

what a sweet knockout....woooo


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

WOW!!! Will that save his UFC contract?


----------



## Cheef_Reef (Jul 20, 2008)

WHAAAAAAT!

Yoshida got KTFO!

I could watch that punch all night


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Loved how Ben kneed the oblivion out of Brandon. What an awesome beat down!


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

Rogan getting pissed at this unintelligent ref doing this Bruno X Reis fight LOL


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

omg someone should tell that dude he's got a rat living in his forehead


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

Let Saunders fight a good fighter next. I think he can hold his own. What division is he in? Middleweight? If so, give him Herman. I bet he would smoke him too. He really frigging impressed me tonight.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Yeah Saunders is the man, been saying it since TUF he just needed to refine his game which he did. It also looked like he put on some muscle.


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

I hope this event racked up a boatload of dough for the TBI facility. If you haven't donated and can, please do.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

im curious to kno how much they will raise tonight...if anyone finds out please post it....and yes go and donate...even if its a dollar


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn, what a card!


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

wukkadb said:


> Damn, what a card!


seriously. Overall probably one of the best cards this year, and it was free.


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Everyones talking about Saunders, and while I agree that was brutal, I can't believe no bodys talking about that brutal KO by Kos.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

GKY said:


> Everyones talking about Saunders, and while I agree that was brutal, I can't believe no bodys talking about that brutal KO by Kos.


They are, just not on this thread


----------



## uoolokpa (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't know about y'all but this was the most exciting fight night this year! I mean broken arms and legs! Two first round KOS in the main events. Great Action guys!


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

SWICK baby, SWICK!


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Which fights should I watch of this card? I mean which fights were entertaining.


----------



## 69nites (Jul 28, 2008)

Uchaaa said:


> Which fights should I watch of this card? I mean which fights were entertaining.


the entire card.

don't watch any of it if you don't want to see devastating injuries. The fights were seriously good but some of the endings aren't for the squeamish.


----------



## yorT (Apr 22, 2007)

Uchaaa said:


> Which fights should I watch of this card? I mean which fights were entertaining.


You should watch all the main cards and Ben Saunders fight.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

WOW!! For a free card this was 'as real as it gets' at its gory best. Very violent night. I have to believe that newbies watched this card looking between their fingers like they were watching some Freddy Kruger flick. Very nasty outcomes. Broken arm, broken leg, swelled forehead and finally Kos with one of the nastiest KOs in recent history. Yikes. Probably turned a lot of new fans on and likely more of them off. That's the game at its nastiest. Take it or leave it newbies. And all on a night when serious brain injuries were to benefit. Uhhh, OK.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

stitch1z said:


> That guy Saunders beat sucked ass.
> 
> I mean, Saunders is good IMO, but that guy wasn't doing anything to break himself out of that clinch.
> 
> Props to Ben, though. He destroyed that guy.


totally agree dude. that guy had no business in the octagon. did absolutely nothing to change the situation. who trained that can???? embarassing mismatch. same with the kos fight. Judo? are you kidding me?????


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

ufcrules said:


> embarassing mismatch. same with the kos fight. Judo? are you kidding me?????


Yoshida is a dangerous fighter, most of his fights he finishes with strikes. Stepping up from War Machine to Koscheck was a tall task, and unfortunately the fight ended before he could show any skills.

He is certainly no can...he just didn't fight a very smart fight.


----------



## norfolkgracie1 (Dec 15, 2008)

anyone got a link to the leg break video?


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

ufcrules said:


> totally agree dude. that guy had no business in the octagon. did absolutely nothing to change the situation. who trained that can???? embarassing mismatch. same with the kos fight. Judo? are you kidding me?????


Given the fact that he is an Ex-Navy Seal, it made complete sense why he was on the card.

Guarantee he has gone through more physical activities to his body than Saunders has.


Ask Karo if Judo is a joke.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> embarassing mismatch. same with the kos fight. Judo? are you kidding me?????


Oh no you didn't, girlfriend!!!!

Hating on judo is like hating on the perfect pair of breasts.


----------

